# [Solved]My APC UPS is missing the HID driver

## devsk

Hi,

I hope someone has answer to this. apcupsd is not able to find my UPS because the devices /dev/hiddev* are not created by kernel. The problem seems to be that the driver that's handling my UPS is not ubhid. When I remove and reload the usbhid module, it just detects my mouse. Does anybody know what's up?

```
T:  Bus=08 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=051d ProdID=0002 Rev= 1.06

S:  Manufacturer=APC

S:  Product=Back-UPS ES 750 FW:819.z2.D USB FW:z2

S:  SerialNumber=QB0511140987

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbfs

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   6 Ivl=10ms
```

Last edited by devsk on Thu Dec 17, 2009 6:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentoo_ram

For apcupsd you need USB HID /dev/hidraw Raw HID device support enabled in your USB HID driver.  Then it will work.

----------

## devsk

I think I solved my problem. The problem was that usbhid was built as a module and not in kernel. usbfs is in kernel (it can't be built as a module) and hence was claiming the device much earlier than usbhid. And hence none of the udev rules were triggering and hence apcupsd never found it because there was no /dev/usb/hiddev*.

----------

